

How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Indie Developer Lifestyle - NickPollard
http://www.vitruvianinteractive.com/2012/08/how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-the-indie-developer-lifestyle/

======
bawigga
How are you liking the Pomodoro technique? Do you find it breaks your train of
thought when in programming/design work?

